# Garmin EDGE 500 language reset



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Hi guys

A "friend" thought it would be funny to change the language on my Edge 500 to Chinese (I think). However, I now cannot understand anything.

Does anyone have a menu walkthrough to help me change it back to English?

Any assistance is much appreciated.


----------



## SlowMTBer (Jan 1, 2012)

In case you haven't figured it out yet... (The other option would be to find someone who understands Chinese  )

https://support.garmin.com/support/searchSupport/case.faces?caseId=%7Baf76b980-cd31-11e0-cf56-000000000000%7D

From the link above:

There are a few instances when it may be necessary to perform a master reset on the Edge 500. A master reset should be performed if the Edge is:
◦Not functioning properly
◦Needing to be restored to factory default settings
◦Not receiving a satellite signal*
◦To bring up language selection prompt if incorrect language text is showing
◦Unable to pair up accessories, such as the heart rate monitor or speed/cadence sensor

All settings, activities, and satellite data may be erased when resetting the GPS. Activities can be backed up to Garmin Connect. Refer to the FAQ article "How can I back up my personal settings and profiles on my Edge 500?" to back up personalized settings.

To perform the master reset:
1.Power device off
2.Press and hold Page/Menu, Start/Stop and Power simultaneously
3.Release buttons when the word "Garmin" disappears

After the Edge 500 is reset, it will walk through the initial setup. After completing this, leave the device outside with a clear view of the sky for approximately 15 minutes to acquire satellite data.


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

Thanks SlowMTBer. I have tried that, but nothing is happening. I am beginning to think that an hardware failure has occurred.


----------

